# First Cycle of Clomid. Nervous and have questions!



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all. 

Well AF has shown today so tomorrow will be my first day of taking Clomid. Folicle tracking scans all booked in and so we are set to go. 

But I feel so nervous and anxious.

My cycle seems to have changed lately, I was having 34 day long cycles and ovulating at around day 18 but my last two cycles have been 46 days long and I havent been able to pinpoint when I ovulate. Spoke to my fertility nurse while I was booking in my scans and she said that Clomid should help sort out my cycle. Is this right? or am I best off trying to sort out and work out my cycle first before taking Clomid?

x


----------



## amymay0312 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi hun... Clomid should help with your cycles, but i also depends if you have regular cycles already it can (not always) lengthen them. i had cycles that were 100+ days sometimes and Clomid got mine down to 30-31 day cycles. I have done 3 rounds now and found out last week that i am pregnant. 

I wish you all the luck with Clomid hun and hope it works for you xxx


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Emms,

I think like amymay says if you have a regular cycle normally the Clomid can lengthen it (it did slightly for me), however if you have a very long cycle usually then it's likely Clomid will make it more regular.  You could start temping and charting which can be a good way to get an idea when you're ovulating - I've just started doing this and it's helpful.  It can take a few cycles to see a pattern but if like me you don't get ovulation pains or any of the other signs then it's a good way to see what's going on.

I know it's an anxious time starting Clomid, it was for me, and although I'm not pregnant (yet!) I've also had zero side effects and a confirmed ovulation, so try not to worry and focus too much on symptoms.

Good luck!

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Emms, 

I am in a similar position to you. I am now on Day 5 of taking my first round of Clomid. I have been given the 50mg dose and I will be going in for scans on 22nd August to see if there are any follicles. 
It is really nerve wracking waiting to see if it will work. My cycle has been all over the place recently. I have been TTC about 18 months and after coming off the pill I only had about 3 periods in a year. I started Acupuncture about 4 months ago which really seemed to help regulate my cycle and worked to some extent in that I had a chemical pregnancy. 
Does anyone know if the Clearblue Fertility monitor still works when you are taking Clomid? As i have found that helpful so far but I read that Clomid can mess the results up? 

xx


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for all your replies ladies  

It sounds as if Clomid may help to regulate my cycle then which is good. I suppose I will just have to wait and see what happens. Just fingers crossed that it does what its supposed to! First tablet tonight - Im just waiting for DP to get back first -  so nervous!!

pumpkin- I think I might start temping and charting. I did try to start it before but its was just the remembering to take my temp each morning that got me, I usually jump out of bed and start the daily rush about. But I do think like you said that it would give me a good indication of ovulation. 

Lyndsy - its nice to hear from someone whos just started Clomid too. I am also taking 50mg dose and have a scan on the 22nd to see whats happening. I have invested in a clear blue monitor but it didnt help, when I used it the monitor just continuously stayed on low but I think thats due to me having these long cycles now and after a while I stopped testing because I thought I had missed it. I think I may give that a go agian too tho. Anything which could pinpoint ovulation for me would help.  Stay in touch and let me know how your getting on x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Emms  

If you want to try the lazy temping method here is what i do:
Start taking temp on day 11 which is before ov and then every day until increase seen, day 16 this month ie ovulation likely day 15 I'm also temping now to see temp drop & give me a heads up on AF arrival... with getting scanned this cycle temping would be good to get an idea of what your normal temp range is pre and post ovulation. Next month assume ovulation is similar times to this month & try lazy temping...unless you hit jackpot on first cycle!!

xx


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Emms, 

How are you getting on? Any side effects? 
I'm due to go in for my scan on Wednesday, is that the same as you? 
I've not had many side effects yet, hopefully I will be lucky. However the only thing I have noticed is that I am really bloated and I think I'm putting a bit of weight on. I've not done anything differently this month so I can only assume its the Clomid. 

x


----------



## reso (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi good luck with it.  I had massively long and unpredictable cycles and they were regulated on Clomid.  I was also nervous about taking it but it was fine, maybe a week after I took it I had the hot flushes and was very up and down mood wise but nothing that I couldn't deal with.


----------



## kerrygold (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi ladies

Good luck with your scans tomorrow 

Lots of positive thoughts to all  

xx


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Lyndsy - Yeh I have my scan tomorrow too to see whats happening! I really hope its doing what its meant to !! feeling a bit anxious to find out whats happening and if its working. 

As for side effects I have also felt bloated, Ive had a fair few hot flushes and yesterday I was getting some sharp pains. Not as bad as I thought it was going to be really (but that could be famous last words before it all hits me!)

Keep in touch and let me know how your scan goes. Nice to be in touch with someone whos at the same point I am  

Reso & Kerrygold - thank you for your support and warm wishes. I hope everything is going well for you both?

x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Good luck with scans tomorrow ladies, fingers crossed for lots of follies X


----------



## xjociex (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, i wish u good luck taking clomid. I have been taking it for 6 months and although im not pregnant yet it has regulated my ovulation as some months i wasnt ovulting. I am going back to the hospital next month to see where we go from here x


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Emms, 
How did your scan go? Mine didn't go as I wanted it to. They said the lining of my womb is too thin and the follicle isn't as big as it should be. I've got to go back on Tuesday. They said they would up my dose to 100mg. 
x


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Lyndsy, Ive had two scans so far. Only one folicle on my right side which they said on friday had grown to 19. They said that my lining had also thickened and was 8.5 but to be honest all the numbers mean nothing to me. I did think that there would be more than one folicle though. 

Im also a bit concerned because on my first scan the nurse said that on the left side there were a few small folicles. But then on my scan on friday she said that it was slighly polycystic. I dont know if this basically means the same? Im going to question it further. 

So I was sent off and told to try over the weekend and then Im back tomorrow morning so they can see if I have ovulated. According to the OPKs i havent yet but ill see tomorrow.

Im sorry to hear that your scan didnt go as well as you wanted.   It just may mean that you need a higher dose. But at least there was a folicle there! thats positive and shows it must be doing something. Let me know how you get on tomorrow x


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Emms, 
The results of your scan sound good. I think that is normal to have just one big follicle. My understanding is that they like the lining of your womb to be between 8-12mm and the size of your follicle sounds good as well. 

I went back for my other scan today and had a 19.9mm follicle and the lining of my womb was 7.6mm (I'm hoping it will grow a bit in next day or two. They think I'm leading up to ovulation in next day or two, so fingers crossed.....  

How did your appt go today? Do they know if you ovulated? I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the other small follicles. I have got exactly the same thing and they told me my ovaries looked polycystic. They said this is different to actually diagnosing PCOS, and she told me not to worry too much at the moment as this is really common and hopefully shouldn't cause a problem. That may well have been the reason why you weren't ovulating before though from what my DR told me, as polycystic ovaries can mess up all your hormone levels. The clomid should help that apparently. 

Fingers crossed ....


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Lyndsy, thats great news that you have one folicle and its grown to a good size. You must have been pleased to hear that after the disappointment of the first scan.  

I went back yesterday too. Was a bit anxious because they had said that I may ovulate last weekend and the scan yesterday would have been to check if I had ovulated but I was using my OPK's over the weekend and they showed no peak. Anyway I went back yesterday and was told that the folicle that they said was a good size actually now looks like its two next to each other. The one is not as big as they thought (14 i think she said) and have a smaller one next to it. They were measuring both when they took the measurement last time not realising it was actually two. She said I may be heading for ovulation this coming weekend and Im going back on friday for another scan to see where Im at.

I asked her about my other one looking polycystic and I was told the same as you, that its nothing to be concerned about and that many women have many smaller folicles growing. Puts my mind at ease that you have been told the same shows im not just being fobbed off. 

Are you going back for another scan or bloods to see if you have ovulated?


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

So returned for scan today and the main folicle hasnt grown much at all its only measuring 15 which means its hardly grown since my last scan on tuesday and im on CD19. Had a blood test to check pegesterone levels to see if theres still a chance this month but it looks unlikely. 

They have said I will need to double my dose next month. 

Im disappointed  

One month down


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Emms, 

I wouldn't panic too much. They say that you are supposed to ovulate on day 14. But I didn't ovulate until day 22 this cycle. 
They did talk about doubling my dose as well, but when I went back for the scan they said they would leave it like it is for another month. 
Have you done OPK's since, and have you had any better news? 
Your blood tests are normally done AFTER you ovulate so if you hadn't ovulated by then it wouldn't show up what they would expect (I think). 
I suppose you are now on the dreaded 2WW as I am. It is the absolute worst isn't it? 
I hope you're not feeling too despondent? 


Thank you to all the other people on this post who have sent good wishes by the way.


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Lyndsy, No hope for me this month, they said at the clinic that I wont ovulate, she did the blood test (I dont know really what she was testing) whatever they were testing showed that I wasnt going to ovulate  

So gave up all OPK testing, temping and BDing. Lost hope and felt disapointed in this cycle. Kinda feel now that I should have still monitored using OPK's just incase but I just lost all positivity and gave up. 

So now waiting for AF to show up to double my dose and go for folicle scans again, just hope that a double dose is what I need. 

Sending you     for your 2ww xx


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry you are feeling so blue. I completely understand how you feel. I have real up and down days. It is so difficult to stay positive. 
Don't let it get you down too much, I know they want to try and start you on 50mg but I think 100mg is the normal dose for most people. 
I might end up going on 100mg as well, but they want to give it another month at 50 first. Went for my blood test today so will hopefully get results in next couple of days to say whether I o'ed or not. 
The wait for AF is awful, that is always the lowest point of my month. I'm sure everyone on here just wishes they had a test to tell you straight away after fertilisation (or not). I'm not feeling too hopeful this month to be honest as I don't think we timed BD'ing right because of my DH's shifts. 

Keep your chin up. 
xxx


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Emms, 

Hope you're doing OK. 
I have been very naughty and have tested early. I am due AF thursday. But las time I had my chemical pregnancy I got the BFP 3 days early, so figured it would put me out of my misery to know. 
Anyway, its a BFN. 
The blood tests showed I had ovulated so I'm gutted. Waiting for AF now so I can start Round 2. How are you getting on? 

xxx


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Lyndsy, Dont get disheartened by you negative test   You could still have timed it right, I always think that you still have a chance for the test to be wrong untill AF really shows up as you hear stories of people getting BFN even though they are pregnant. The emotional side to this is the worst bit of all, having dreams dashed each month is a heartbreak each time. We are all on such a rollercoaster.   Are they going to up your dose if AF does show for you and you go onto round 2?

AFM, I did ovulate in the end but around day 26  . the relief was eminence as I was really worried that my body was totally giving up on me!! I think it was just due to my cycle having changed and become longer the last 2 cycles so therefore ovulation was later. I started to have AF type pains and lower back ache, then when I wiped I had EWCM (sorry for tmi) so I dont know why, I decided to do a OPK and it came back positive. So we BDed that night and I called the clinic the following morning and they asked me to go in for a scan which showed that I was ovulating at that time so told to BD the following day too. So now in the 2ww to see what happens


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi, 

No that is that for me this month. AF has arrived. I am waiting to start round 2 tomorrow. 
The Doctor wanted to keep me on 50mg for a couple of months. 

Fingers crossed for you. The 2WW is the worst. Hope you are doing OK? 
Let me know how you get on this cycle. I hope it is successful and you dont need another round.


----------



## kathryn88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi am new, just waiting to start on clomid but seem to be on lower dose than most, i have been prescribed 50mg but told to take half a tablet every day i take it. Any one else on 25mg ?

Thanks
Kathryn


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi. AF has landed so thats round one down  

Lyndsy - how are you getting on this cycle?

Kathryn - I started on a 50mg dose but am starting on 100mg now. Are you being scanned or having bloods taken to see if its working for you? They may well increase it on your following cycles depending on how you are responding.


----------



## kathryn88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Im been scanned on day 10 just waiting on AF to start my first cycle they just keep making a big thing as i am only 24 they think 50mg will make me ovulate to much 

Good luck to everyone who has started the clomid and hopes it works 
Kathryn


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi. 

Emms- I am really sorry to hear about AF. Hope you're OK? It feels awful when it arrives doesn't it. I always sink into a bit of a depression. How are you feeling this cycle? Do you feel positive? I know its really hard to stay upbeat. I am currently on day 9 of my cycle. I tend to ovulate around day 21, so bit of a way to go yet. They have kept me on the 50mg because my blood tests showed I ovulated on that. 
Its a bit frustrating this month though because they have said they won't scan me anymore now as the clomid seemed to do what it was supposed to and they said theres no point in them keeping doing the scans. 
Are they scanning you this month or not? 

Kathryn- Don't worry about being on the 25mg, I have heard of other people being on this dose. They tend to start you out with the lower dose, see if that has he desired effect and if not up the dosage. I'm on 50mg, Round 2. 
I suppose the lower the dose then the less side effects you will probably have which is a good thing. They will be able to tell from your scans and blood tests whether it works or not. Don't panic if you don't ovulate on Day 14, I always ovulate late (around day 21). 

Good luck to both of you. Hope you are both doing OK.


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ive tried really hard to not sink into depression but seems like things arent on my side with that - two prg announcements and a birth! Im seeing children and babies and baby things everywhere. 

Im trying to keep positive but to be honest inside Im feeling utterly desperate and down   My mind has gone into overdrive of all the why, but and if questions.


----------



## kathryn88 (Sep 11, 2012)

hi emma hope u ok   i know what its like, it awful were i work always some one pregnant there is 7 in my department pregnant atm heartbreaking. IM @till awaiting af to starrt round 1 was due thursday but trying not to get hopes up as i did last month and jus turned out to be a week late
.

Iam new to this ccan iask what does BFP and BFN mean 

kathryn xx


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Emms,

I completely understand how you feel. Its ups and downs through this process (more downs than ups though!!). 
I have got 3 pregnant mates, and my sister is also TTC. None of them are very considerate about things, which doesn't help. Unless you have been through problems TTC I don't think you have any clue how hard this all is. 
Every time I look at how happy my pregnant mates are I feel terribly jealous and upset. Sometimes I just feel like crying when I see them. And yes....the typical situation applies- each of them was only TTC for about 2 weeks!!!

I keep thinking that this is all happening so that when I do get my baby it will be the most special thing in the world, and that this is all helping me to appreciate how lucky I will be. 

Where are you up to with your cycle now? 
I am on day 11, think I'm leading up to O as the fertility monitor has shown High today. I'm not feeling very positive this month to be honest. Everyone says to keep positive, but that is easier said then done  . 

I take comfort from this website and the people on here who honestly understand what you are going through, and also from the success stories I read. Hopefully if theres any justice when we do get pregnant we will have wonderful easy pregnancies, and happy babies that never cry and sleep all the time!!

xx

Hi Kathryn- BFN is Big Fat negative (Pregnancy tests), and BFP is Big Fat positive. 
Fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't arrive for the right reason. 
xx


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi ya. Day 8 today and oh my word have the side effects of taking a double dose kicked in. Im a emotional wreck!! It feels like Im having a breakdown!! Hot flushes, mood swings, nausea, crying and just generally dont feel like myself. 

Im not feeling very positive about things either to be honest and very touchy but agian that could be side effects.

Had more prg announcements - 7 people around me now - how can that be!!! Its like im being punished!  

Generally feeling blue


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Emms, 

Really sorry you are feeling down. 
I'm also starting to have side effects now. I'm having really bad cramp/ovulation type pains. I am on day 16, haven't ovulated yet (from fertility monitor) but think I'm building up to it. They aren't scanning me this month so I won't be sure if I do or not. Also, I have been having really really bad back pain. I don't have a clue if this is Clomid related or not? 
Feeling a bit crap as well to be honest. 

I know how you feel about pregnant friends, it isn't fair is it? They should have to wait their turn!!!! Quite a few of my mates are pg and one on particular who I work with constantly. It is so hard hearing everyone cooing over her and watching her go through the pregnancy. I know she is excited and I am pleased for her, but I can't help but feel jealous and devastated it isn't me  . 

xx


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Lyndsy, it sounds as if you are coming up to OV - I had similar symptoms last month - cramp and back pain. Are you using the clearblue fertility monitor? Ive reset mine for this month and off to buy some sticks for it this afternoon so I have a bit more of an idea when OV maybe coming.

Im not feeling as down as I did, Im sure the double dose sent me a bit nuts because its two days since I took my last tablet and I dont feel half as bad as I did. Im just left with mad hot flushes now.


----------



## Lyndsy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi. 

Yes I have been using he monitor for a few months now. I am currently on Day 19 of my cycle. I have so far had 9 "High" days but no peak. If this is the same as previous cycles I will ovulate on Day 21. I have heard that Clomid can give you more high days on the monitor so thats probably whats happened. 

I managed to escape with no side effects last month, but this month I am like a she Devil!! The mood swings have well and truly kicked in. I am constantly in tears and feeling really angry/sensitive. 
I ended up going to the Dr's with no back pain and cramps. She reckons the cramps are from Clomid, but isn't sure about back pain. Just told me to take Paracetomol (Like I've not already tried that!!!). 

What day of your cycle are you up to? 

xxx


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I am just about to start clomid it is scary


----------



## kathryn88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey finished my first round of clomid.with mo. side effects  had my scan y esterday day 13 they found one folicle gd news however only measuring.10mm.which is only small going bck on thursday for another scan possible increasing my dosage as im only on 25mg x


----------

